# Can you reuse the amiibo villager card?



## supercataleena (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm wondering if you can reuse the card? So let's say you moved out a villager that you brought in with an amiibo card, but then later you decide you want that villager again. Can you add them back to the town? Or are amiibo cards a one use only kind of deal?


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

You can use the card indefinitely.


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 3, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> You can use the card indefinitely.



Nintendo now has my wallet. Thank you.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

Does this mean you could also share it online? I haven't used any of my cards yet so I could be wrong.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Does this mean you could also share it online? I haven't used any of my cards yet so I could be wrong.



what do you mean with "share it online"?


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

Amilee said:


> what do you mean with "share it online"?



I don't even know how the cards work, but I'm assuming it's a code of some kind. Couldn't you just go around sharing it online? I have a lot of cards but I haven't used them yet, so I don't really know.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 3, 2016)

The cards have a RFID chip in them.  You need to physically have it in order for them to work.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> The cards have a RFID chip in them.  You need to physically have it in order for them to work.



Oh, I see. Thanks for explaining!


----------

